# FLR(m) visa urgent help please



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Apologies if this has been asked over and over again but I am applying for my FLR(M) visa next week and have a few (!) questions that have been keeping me awake most nights. Any information would be much appreciated  If you have any further questions for me, please just ask. Thank you so much!

*A little background:*

I came to the UK on a student visa to complete my Masters and fell in love with my (now) husband. We’ve been together 3 years now and since my student visa expired, I have been on a PSW visa that is due to expire on 17 Feb. I have been working full-time during the last 2 years.

I have a premium appointment at the Liverpool PEO on the 13th of this month for my FLR(M) visa.

My husband and I got married in a civil ceremony in May last year. We have lived together for almost 2 years at our current address and have a joint account for this time as well. Since our British wedding, we also had a second Indian wedding for which we flew back to India and this is one of the reasons one of my payslips is lower than the rest (as I had to take a couple days of unpaid leave).

I have recently changed my name by deed poll (my husband and I are taking my maiden name as our middle name) and will be including that in my application as well (as advised by a solicitor). Anyway, long story short I would appreciate any help with the form as it’s only getting closer now!

*Help with the form:*

-	*You are making a first application from within the UK but have not previously had leave to enter/remain as a partner.*
I want to clarify that as I am currently on a PSW visa, this is the option for me.

-	Seeing as my husband will be providing his passport, is there any need for his birth certificate as well?

-	A*dd all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.*
I want to clarify that I do not need to answer this question?

-	*Have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?*
Seeing as my last grant of limited leave to remain was on the Post Study Work basis, what should I reply to this question – yes or no? (We have been living together since April 2011 and I received my PSW visa in Feb 2011)

*Financial requirement panic:*
I am probably over thinking this but any clarity on it would be much appreciated.

We would like to apply with Category A. Here’s a breakdown of our finances in the past 6 months.
-	I am in permanent employment and started with a salary of £15,000. This salary was increased to £17000 in January this year. However, due to annual leave (and our second wedding in India) the lowest amount I have received in a month, pre-tax in the past 6 months, is £1088.
-	My husband is in temporary employment (roughly earning between £13000 - £14500 annually) and earning on a weekly basis. A) Should he calculate his lowest monthly pay based on 4 weeks or the full month? B) His lowest monthly pay is £700 and his lowest 4-weekly pay is £500. Are we okay to apply with Category A?
-	My husband has only the last 3 payslips available but has been issued with a signed and stamped statement of earnings from his employer. Will this suffice?
-	I do not have a P60 to hand but have also received a statement of earnings from my previous employer. Do we need any further documentation?

-	I have also been self-employed for the past few months by doing some freelance work on the side. I make roughly £500 pre-tax. Should I include this information and provide invoices?

-	I have completed my Masters from Cardiff University and have my certificate to hand. I just want to confirm that that qualifies for my English requirement?

Further, I have an appointment at the Liverpool PEO. Has anyone attended an interview there? I would love to hear your comments. Is it also true that my husband will have to accompany me at the interview?

Other than the usual documents, we are providing the following:
-	Contract of employment
-	Lease for the house (does this need to be an original?)
-	Pay Slips
-	Letter from employer
-	Letter from direct line manager
-	P45 and Statement of earnings
-	Cheque book
-	Joint Account Statements
-	Home Insurance document (is this needed?)
-	Utility bills
-	Council tax
-	Character reference from my mum-in-law
-	Character reference from a carer (lots of enhanced CRB checks)
-	Wedding pics of both weddings
-	Wedding invite (both)
-	Photos of our flat
-	Marriage certificate
-	Deed poll
-	Uni certificate
-	Bank statements (online printed and stamped)

Am I missing anything?

Again, I cannot stress how much I appreciate any help! Thank you in advance


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

> - You are making a first application from within the UK but have not previously had leave to enter/remain as a partner.
> 
> - Seeing as my husband will be providing his passport, is there any need for his birth certificate as well?
> 
> I want to clarify that as I am currently on a PSW visa, this is the option for me.


Yes, both of those are correct (the latter is correct provided your husband's name in his passport is the same as on his birth certificate).



> - Add all addresses you have lived at in the 2 years preceding this application if you are applying as an unmarried partner or same-sex partner and have lived at your current address with your sponsor for less than 2 years.
> I want to clarify that I do not need to answer this question?


That's correct.



> - Have you lived together permanently in the UK with your sponsor since your last grant of limited leave to remain as a partner?
> Seeing as my last grant of limited leave to remain was on the Post Study Work basis, what should I reply to this question – yes or no? (We have been living together since April 2011 and I received my PSW visa in Feb 2011)


I'm not sure whether I'd answer yes or no here (both answers are correct)  But in either case I would attach a letter explaining your visa hisotry and that you are currently on a PSW, and during that time have been living with your husband. I think this question is aimed more at unmarried-partners.



*For the financial requirement,* calculate your husband's pay on a weekly basis. If every week is £358 or more before tax, he meets the requirement with or without your income. If not, take his lowest week's pay in 6 months and multiply it by 52 weeks to find out what UKBA will consider as his salary. For your husband's job to count, he must have 6 months of employment under Category A (otherwise his lowest pay will be classed as zero). Because he only has three months, it will likely be more to your advantage to *apply under Category B* where you must prove that you earned £18,600 between you in the last *12 months*. This can comprise your employment plus three months of your husband's employment provided it is £18,600 or greater.

If using both incomes, you need to repeat the documentation for both of you. Under Category B you can count ALL jobs you've held within the applicable 12-month period. A P60 is only required if issued. You won't have one if you only started work April 2012 onwards, otherwise you will need to obtain your P60 because it SHOULD have been issued (speak to your employer). You should have a P60 from your previous employer otherwise. As well as P60, you need employment contracts, a signed/dated letter on headed paper from your employers conforming your current hours and salary, and of course the sup[porting bank statements and payslips received in the 12-month period. 

Unless you rely on it, don't include your self-employment income. The documentary requirements are quite hideous, including HMRC registration as self-employed, HMRC tax returns, audited accounts etc. If you need to rely on this, we can give you a link to the evidence required.

It is much better that your husband accompanies you. The immigration officer likes to see both of you and might have questions for you both. If it's absolutely essential and unavoidable that he cannot be with you (we really don't recommend this being the case), then he needs to be available by phone.

On documents, you don't need character references or qualifications, nor photos of your flat. You do need a copy of your tenancy agreement and, if applicable,documentation giving you permission to live there too. if the property is shared with anyone else, you ideally need a housing inspection report too (to assure against overcrowding concerns). *ALL documents must be originals*, and do take a set of photocopies in addition. Don't forget the required passport photos of yourself and your husband as mentioned on the form (two for you and one for your husband, if I recall correctly).


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I see 2farapart has answered your post before I got home. I can't think of anything else to add


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I cannot tell you what a great help this has been!

Just to clarify though, my husband has been in continuous employment with the same employer for more than 6 months. However, he has access to only 3 months of payslips (as they delete them off the system after). However, his employer has provided him with a statement of earnings that provides a break down of each week's pay, taxes paid, NI paid, employee number, tax code, and NI number (maybe a few bits and bobs more but can't recall them of the top of my head) and this dates back to when he started work in May 2012. This is on headed paper and has been stamped and signed. I was wondering if this can be acceptable in lieu of payslips? If not, we will have to go down the Category B route although would much prefer the ease of Category A. (If required, we can get a letter from his employer authenticating the statement of earnings as payslips?)

With regards the documentation giving me permission to live at the flat (it's just the 2 of us in a 2 bedroom flat), will a letter from my estate agents work?

Many thanks 2farapart, your advice has been invaluable!


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Leanna, I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders! However, if one of you can clarify my latest post I would be delighted (with regards my husband's payslips)


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Regarding your flat, as it's not shared, your tenancy agreement should be fine. A housing inspection report would make it water-tight, but I don't think it's absolutely essential in your circumstances (my opinion only).

The unavailable payslips issue is a tricky one. In _theory_, an employer's letter SHOULD be good enough. However, with UKBA's current stance on being rather quick to refuse an application if everything is not an *exact match *to their requirements, in the same situation I would sooner apply under the safer Category B. Visas cost too much, and the delay on waiting for an appeal just doesn't bear thinking about if it was avoidable in the first instance. Even if you were to apply under Category A, I would STILL enclose 12 months evidence just in case - so it would make more sense just to apply under B in the first place; it's an easier, less qualified route.


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you 2farapart, that really helps  Cannot tell you how much I appreciate your help!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, good luck with it. As said, once upon a time it might have been safe to have something official in writing from an employer, but these days it's better to play safe. You meet Category B no matter whether they count your husband's missing pay slips or not, but that's less certain under Category A. It's more hassle admittedly to obtain 12 months of paperwork, but it could be the best hassle you ever had!


----------



## shayonislynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Definitely! I have had a word with my husband just now and we'll try and see if we can get copies of his payslips (the first 3 months). If not, Category B it is! Thank you again for your help and I'll keep you posted


----------



## ohmy (Jul 19, 2012)

And remember to make sure that those copies are stamped and signed on each page by a senor manager confirming that they are authentic and or accompanied by a letter stating such (on company headed paper etc.)


----------

